# 97 TJ pouring trans fluid from bellhousing



## Premierplowing (Oct 8, 2009)

Ive got a 97 TJ with a 32RH trans that has developed a leak from the bell housing. If I fill it it will still drive normally but I would like to fix the issue. Any ideas?
Thanks!


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

New gasket? Hsve a crack in it?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Sounds like a front seal, the Jeep needs a transectomy.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Randall Ave said:


> Sounds like a front seal, the Jeep needs a transectomy.


And maybe a driveway/garage clean up !!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Lets see trany fluid from the bell housing... front trany seal... na its a bad muffler bearing, they go all the time at the bell housing and leek trany fluid.


----------

